# How Many Weekends Left Until Halloween?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

18!!!!! That's 18 working weekends, though and including the last full weekend before Halloween, October 25 & 26.

So you better get going on your projects! From this point forward, time flies!

First up for me is:

- Yesterday I started to cut the pattern for the undertaker costume. 
- Building on the coffin got pushed until this coming weekend; Mr. W wanted to get the garage organized. However all of the wood is stacked and ready to use (had to pull out all of the staples-about 2,000 of them) The good news is that he unpacked a lot of my Halloween stuff so I know where it all is.
- Prep my plastic cauldron to embellish at the July make and take.
- Get all supplies in for the July make and take.

Happy prop building!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My first thought to the thread title was not enough....18?!?!? that's even less than I thought. Glad I spent the weekend before last working on panels and this last weekend on my cemetery columns.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

YOU LIKE MS.W it can't be 18


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

pooh on a stick. my hands are going to have to work double time


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

bring it on!!!!

I'm ready.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow it doesn't seem that close ..that's okay I started after halloween last yr.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AH so much to do so little time hmmm sounds like its time to enter the child slave market


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh wow! I can't believe it, only 18! that makes it sound soooo close. I have been working today on some stuff but I am WAYYYYY behind!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Only 18 weekends? Geez, it's not even July, and already I'm behind!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you stand on your head, it looks like 81


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot... like it hasn't been stressful enough already!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Last year was chaos. This year I'm sticking to the plan. Work on one and finish it, none of this trying to do ten at once again. My motto this year is "Stick to the plan"


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA Bone I wish you all of the luck in the world! I really do, I think it has been proven that us haunters can't do one thing at a time!!! We are multi-tasking procrastinators!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out Ms. W.
Well I can wipe 3 weekends off that for other obligations so that only leaves me 15.
OMG!!!!!!
Gotta get cranking on props or I'll be running again at the last minute. The good news is I'm on unemployment from today til Sept. 3 so I'll have my weekdays free to build.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> bring it on!!!!
> 
> I'm ready.











And that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lets see with the baby on the way that leave me with zero weekends either way... lol oh well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually don't panic until August. 
Thanks Ms.Wicked.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> bring it on!!!!
> 
> I'm ready.


OF course YOU are dave. YOU are GOD among prop builders and the rest of us are just peons in your vast kindom of prop building.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is my first year, Im so ready. I just need to buy a few things, and 1 week of prop time, and im set.

Im praying to god it doesnt rain... just 1 day of clear sky's....


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*Reworking props*

I bought a new welder and am in the process of teaching myself to weld so that I can change my coffin jumper mechanicals from pvc pipe to metal, i'm taking it to the next level!:devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Evil Queen said:


> And that's all I got to say about that!


Ditto

Lets see now if there are 18 weekends untill HALLOWEEN that means that there are only 14 weekends untill the first weekend of October, This being when alot of us set up and go a partying and oh so little work gets done. SOOOO we really only have 14 working weekends left. Yes Yes your welcome. *NOW GO PANIC:googly:*


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess getting laid off from my day job may be a blessing in disguise...since the hubby works 2nd shift, and I don't go into job #2 until 5:45, that leaves all day every day to work on Halloween!!! 3rd coat of paint went on the coffin today - hopefully tomorrow we can get a couple coats of poly on it...


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

*14?!*

I want to start working on stuff but I don't want my family to think I'm insane! Haha.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm starting building on Tuesday!
Can't wait to get back to work!
With all this other stuff going on, I'm ready to get back in the game!
.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Rod Rego said:


> *14?!*
> 
> I want to start working on stuff but I don't want my family to think I'm insane! Haha. ;D


Sorry, it's to late for that, you might as well get to work. I mean really, if you weren't a little insane would you even be here.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Sorry, it's to late for that, you might as well get to work. I mean really, if you weren't a little insane would you even be here.


Yeah I suppose you're right! Mwa ha ha,
;D


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah only 12 working weekends left untill October. Oh wait 11 weekends I forgot about Labor day weekend nobody gets anything done then. SOOOO what did you work on this weekend?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, it's even less when you count to the beginning of October!

I worked on the toepincher today. It's going to take a few more weekends before it's finished, but it will hopefully be worth it!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

14 weekends, holy cow! I got eight tombstones cut out this weekend and visited a couple of cemeteries for ideas and supplies.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

We usually have the haunt open from the week-end before halloween, so less time for us! Plus hubby got a different job this year so he won t be able to take the week before halloween off! waaa! NORMAL people don t under stand when you tell them only 118 days left till halloween untill you explane that its only so many week-ends! ( or paydays)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay its friday night there are 16 fridays left before Halloween shouldnt you be out getting materials for all that work you know you need to get started on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That makes it seem reallly close now...SM


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow yeah that makes it seem REALLY close. uggg,


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Relax,,, It's Ok.. Wait until August then get busy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AHH grasshopper


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The dreams have started, you know the one where you realize it is Halloween and you have not done anything. Props still in storage, no candy and nobody in the house willing to help get everything done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> The dreams have started, you know the one where you realize it is Halloween and you have not done anything. Props still in storage, no candy and nobody in the house willing to help get everything done.


Now thats a nightmare


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There was no prop building or costuming here this weekend. I spent the entire weekend unpacking the basement boxes and putting stuff away to get the place ready for the Make and Take. The importance of this was compounded by the fact that my brother and his buddy are going to be staying with me tomorrow and Tuesday night.

However, I do feel that I had some produce Halloween activity. I managed to consolidate a lot of Halloween stuff that was misplaced and strewn about with other things. In fact, I recovered 8 of 12 rubber snakes. 

Plus I refamiliarized myself what was in which box, which will be helpful for setting up for the Make and Take, as well as thinking about Halloween itself.

I'll resume my undertaker costume tomorrow and will work more on the coffin next weekend.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I recovered 8 of 12 rubber snakes.


Why did this make me concerned for the other 4 missing *rubber* snakes?

- I need sleep; goodnight


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What a slap in the face! Halloween seems so far away until you told us how many weekends were left. I better get started on my projects quick!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

13! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AH much mork was finished this weekend


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah yes 14 weekends left until Halloween and only 11 weekends left until October set up time. SOOOOOO what will you work on this weekend?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

So what did you get done last weekend and have you picked up supplies for the next?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Last weekend - got 3 tombstones carved out of styrofoam, got the epitaphs done on 2 of them (still working on painting them). Got 3 coats of poly on the big coffin, got a blucky head 1/2 way corpsed...and grabbed 2 styrofoam coolers to make fog chillers out of. Hmmm...it seemed like I got way more done when I was actually doing it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a free sheet of plexiglass type stuff I forgot the name of it from a friend ,and some aluminum sheeting with a backing on it , 2 old chairs for gypsy room all from same person..
made some wings and a stone topped veg tray.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> AH much mork was finished this weekend


Yes but how many Mindies?

Man I am dragging way too much... granted I'm only making a couple of things but if I wait much longer I wont even get those done. Gotta quit procrastinating.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*chuckles* I've seen this topic (and other topics similar to it) and I'm like "yeah yeah yeah..countdown..gettin close...whatever". Decided to click on this thread, saw '13 weekends left', paused and thought..."Really? Holy crap."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Yes but how many Mindies?
> 
> Man I am dragging way too much... granted I'm only making a couple of things but if I wait much longer I wont even get those done. Gotta quit procrastinating.


Throw me abone whats a "mindie"


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Throw me abone whats a "mindie"


Mindy. That would be a late 70's early 80's TV reference. Mindy. Natural accompaniment to Mork. Robin Williams, Pam Dawber, Tom Poston, etc....


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah yes. Colorado, Aliens, and rainbow suspenders. The good ol' days.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah yes my pre-pubesent days nano nano


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well folks saturday is over whats in your work shop


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah yes 13 weekends left until Halloween and only 10 weekends left until October set up time.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ugggg I need to get going. I have YET to build ANYTHING!!!! and my mom says i cant till AFTER vacation in september!!!! grrr.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Build small things, GC. In secret. In your room, or the basement, or whatever. Or build _parts_ of props... then after September vacation, assemble them.

Aaaagh! The weekend came and went and I didn't do a single damned framjammin' THING! Jeez... what's wrong with me...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're not supposed to build, okay. Start collecting the stuff you need to build. Then you can "BUILD" (assemble) them later. The teen-agers' mantra; "But YOU said ______" She said you couldn't "BUILD" anything until after.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

true, i might do that. i have a large list, need a ride to the store though.....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

12 weekends left until Halloween and only 9 weekends left until October set up time.

Had a very good day 2 finished stones stained the snake finished dry brushing the rocks and did the last layers on 2 peices of mache


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Now that I'm moving I have to figure out how to set up and what will look good where and all that jazz, I REALLY want to make pillars and a gate!!! now I have the perfect yard for them, Thankfully I've seen so many on here that I love so I can "borrow" your ideas and won't take very long ;O)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn only 6 weekends left to finish UGH!!! Thankfully i got a couple projects down this weekend. Im now down to about 20 . I moved also AZK and the change has been crazy. TONS more space which mean more yard and way more work for me. We decide since we have a corner lot to only do one side of the house with fence this year and work on the rest for next year. There are just way too many things that could be done and of course i didnt really start working on them until a month ago LOL. Every year since i started this ive said "im going to start earlier" I never do LOL. At least I have the MNT's to at least prove I did something during the year.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Its right around the corner I tell ya! I cant wait! Halloween seems to be almost my favorite Holiday anymore besides Christmas. So many people get into it, its cool to sit around, watch horror movies, give out candy, or whatever, and know so many people are doing the same thing. Its almost like looking at the moon at night, and wondering how many people are looking at it at the same time you are.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeepers what am I doing on the forum, instead of out there building? In all seriousness, I have started and my list keeps growing. Where is cheap labor when you need it???? Anybody need a job 50cents a day...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, October is here!!!!

Halloween is only four weeks from tomorrow and I know many of you are in action prior to that.

How is everybody fixed?

We're planning to start to put our display up Sunday, October 19 (unless Mr. W has to go to England for family matters). 

The coffin is 90% finished and I'm thinking another week on my costume.

I've already seen several homes put Halloween stuff out around here already. Good luck, have fun and don't panic!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh man, I am SOOOOOOO Far behind this year. I should finally have the cemetery set up this weekend and then I have to RUSH to finish the mad scientist's lab. This is going to be a cRaZy year, for sure.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I redid my food and grocery list ..thats ready now
I think I will make some more corpsed heads.
I bought a nice double serving plate thingy today , wil look good with moss hanging onit I think.
gonna set graveyard up between now and next weekend.
I do the bar area on sun or mon nite prob.
In 2 weeks I start setting everyhting else up woohoo.
Found another person from a dif forum 8 miles from here so will check her stuff out too .
life is good.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - I feel a bit happier today... Yesterday evening, I pulled out all of my Halloween boxes and started taking stuff out. Depending on how we feel and the weather, we may put out some of my outdoor display on Sunday... I need to check my big 750w fogger to make sure it's running.

The inside is coming along.

My costume is going slowly, but I'm not wearing it until October 31 so I'm ok with that. 

I think I'll get there in the end.


----------

